# [SOLVED][OT][XFCE] Panel i nowa wersja w portage.

## keman

Witam  :Exclamation: 

Otóż zacząłem się strasznie denerwować tym, że panel w nowym XFce 4.2.1 niezapisywał swoich ustawień, mimo że miałem zahaczone zapisywanie sesji.

Jednak na www.xfce.org możemy znaleźć informacje, ze zostało to poprawione w nowym XFce 4.2.1.1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2005/03/17 - Xfce 4.2.1.1 released
> 
> Xfce 4.2.1.1 has been released quickly after 4.2.1. It includes a fix for a bad bug where panel loses its configuration when saving the session in 4.2.1. The Sourceforge server has been updated, and other mirrors will follow soon.

 

Tu znalazłem topic, o tym problemie

Jak widać, news ten ukazał się na ich stronie, już dośc dawno, bo 17, a po dziś dzień, poprawionej wersji 4.2.1.1 nieznalazłem w Portage.

W związku z tym mam pytanka (kurcze, jak to brzmi  :Wink: )

1) Czy myślicie poprwiona wersja 4.2.1.1 ukaze się wogle w Portage  :Question:  (wiem, wiem, niemacie szklanych kul, ale ja Gentoo mam od niedawna, więc myśle że wy będziecie mieli jakieś "wyczucie"  :Wink: )

 I ile z Waszego doświadczenia, trwa mw. ukazanie się nowej wersji w Portage  :Question: 

2) Czy u Was występował ten sam problem, z panelem  :Question: 

Bo naczytałem się wypowiedźi userów, którzy twierdza że u nich w 4.2.1 nie wystepuje ten problem  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pozdrawiam   :Smile: 

SOLVED!!

Rozwiązanie Quata działa.

W każdym razie, ciekawe czy nowa wersja ukaze sie w Portage  :Smile: 

----------

## pambuk

właśnie przed chwilą zaemergowałem z Portage  XFCE 4.2.1, które zresztą pojawiło się dopiero wczoraj. 

pmbk.

----------

## keman

 *pambuk wrote:*   

> właśnie przed chwilą zaemergowałem z Portage  XFCE 4.2.1, które zresztą pojawiło się dopiero wczoraj. 
> 
> pmbk.

 

I masz problem z panelem  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## pambuk

[quote="keman"] *pambuk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I masz problem z panelem 
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Nie mam, ale nigdy też nie miałem...

pmbk.

----------

## keman

 *pambuk wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   
> 
> I masz problem z panelem 
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> ...

 

Chyba sie nierozumieliśmy, ja w wersji 4.2.0 też nie miałem, bo była ona wolna od tego buga.

Jednak, po wyjściu z zahaczonym zapisz sesje, wszystkie wprowadzone przeze mnie zmiany, znikały, i przywracał się default.

Tak wiec radze Ci zrobić backup .xfce4 .

Pozdrawiam

----------

## pambuk

[quote="keman"][quote="pambuk"] *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chyba sie nierozumieliśmy
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Oj, przepraszam, teraz widzę, że źle przeczytałem twojego pierwszego posta...  :Embarassed: 

Obadam jak to u mnie wygląda, bo jak dotąd chyba tylko raz restartowałem xfce 4.2.1, ale możliwe, że jednak mam tego buga, choć niezbyt jest to uciążliwe... 

A tak przy okazji - jak to zrobić, żeby przy wychodzeniu z xfce opcje reboot i turn off były też dostępne? bo ja mogę tylko wybrać quit session, pozostałe są nieaktywne...

pmbk.

----------

## keman

 *pambuk wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   
> 
> Chyba sie nierozumieliśmy
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> ...

 

Wydaje mi się, że trzeba zemergowac sudo, ale moge się mylić...

Pozdrawiam

PS: Coś Ci się chrzani z quotem :/

----------

## quat

co do panelu to jest to znany bug. mozna o nim pocztac na liscie dyskusyjnej xfce. na stronie tworcy xfce mozna znalezc patch do xfce4-panel ktory usuwa usterke. w gruncie rzeczy znajac troszeczke jak sie robi ebuildy mozesz sam to zrobic. no ale ja juz to zrobilem. 

plik:xfce4-panel-4.2.1.ebuild 

```
DESCRIPTION="Xfce 4 panel"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86"

RDEPEND="~xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-${PV}"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd ${S}

        epatch ${DISTDIR}/xfce4-panel-4.2.1-store-config.patch

}

                                                

inherit xfce4 eutils
```

wrzucic tego ebuilda do swojego portage razem z plik. ten ostatni wrzucic do /usr/portage/distfiles. zrobic digesta, zmergowac go i po klopocie.

pozdr

----------

## keman

Dzięki quat, właśnie lece z emergowaniem  :Smile: 

A jak będzie wyglądać sparawa, jeśli w poratge pojawi się wersja Xfce4.2.1.1.

Wolałbym ,żeby moje Gentoo ją zemergowało.

Czy w takim bądź razie, po syncu (jeśli tego ebuilda mam w /usr/portage) przywruci się Xfce 4.2.1 , czy bede musiał coś usuwać (nie sadze, ale wole spytać  :Smile:  )

PS: FAKTYCZNIE, DZIAŁA  :Exclamation:   :Very Happy: 

Super, dzięki wielkie Quat  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## quat

 *keman wrote:*   

> A jak będzie wyglądać sparawa, jeśli w poratge pojawi się wersja Xfce4.2.1.1.

 jest to wyzsza wersja czyi upgrejduje ci ja do 4.2.1.1.

 *keman wrote:*   

> Czy w takim bądź razie, po syncu (jeśli tego ebuilda mam w /usr/portage) przywruci się Xfce 4.2.1 , czy bede musiał coś usuwać (nie sadze, ale wole spytać  )

 napisalem zebys wrzucil do swojego portage czyi do /usr/local/portage. jak takowego nie masz to utworz. wrzuc do odpowidniego katalogu itd. jak to dokladniej zrobic znajdziesz w howto jak zainstalowac ebuilda z zewnatrz, czyli w tym watku. po prawidlowej instalacji ebuilda sync powinien dzialac poprawnie. nic nie kasowac itd.

 *Quote:*   

> Super, dzięki wielkie Quat 
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 no problem.

pozdr

----------

